# Our first ferret show in July



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We will be attending our first ferret show hopefully in July. I can't wait. Don't knw who i'm going to enter yet


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats great your have to put up where and when so more might go


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely  It would be great to meet other people and their ferrets 

It's being held at the RSPCA in Bawtry, Lincolnshire. I can't remember the exact date or time, but my boyfriend has more details, will post them when i know.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh I would love to go to a ferret show!!!! U r so lucky, I have never heard of any up here (Cumbria) if any one does know of a show coming up would they let me know please
I dont have ferrets any more (stolen:crying I used to recue and I miss them sooo much. have moved now so may start rescue again.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

get a magazine called the ****rymans weekly theres plenty shows advertised in there even at Cumbria


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanx DKDREAM I will do that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if you ask at the local news agents they will be able to get it for you.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

its allways worth looking at terrier and lurcher shows as they often do ferrets as well


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah thats true but they're listed in the said mag. Good luck


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

pml i hope that was a typo for the cmw


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> pml i hope that was a typo for the cmw


 Aye


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiya!

I show my ferrets in cumbria.
There is the lakeland country show which is nr conistion, Egremont crab fair in egremont, Ennerdale show in ennerdale & gosforth show which is sellerfeild way. just put in the name of the show in your comp n it will give u all the dates n times ( There is a pic of the judge holding my hob fluffy on the crab fair site). I'm going to these 1s, so might c u there n if u don't have any ferrets u can help us out if u like as we take all 7 of our adults & i'll probly end up keeping 1 of my kits which are left. I have 3 albino jills & 1 polecat jill left if u are after ferrets. Only £10 each. There are ppl who run a ferret rescue in carlisle who normally go to these shows 2 so you probly could help eachother out gesic.

Good luck wiv your show marcia.
I really enjoy shows & only got into them 2 yrs ago, my ferrets do really well. 
My ferrets love it 2 but are really tired when they get home.

Don't 4 get to take plenty of water lol! I 4got to take some on my first show n had 2 hunt around 4 it. I take harness &leads 2 so they can rach around while waiting for classes.


----------

